# The New Loli + Shotacon Thread



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't fucking know, the others were deleted.
@BurningDesire @Petraplexity you're new home 2 day


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

Probably for pornographic content. I dunno.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Probably for pornographic content. I dunno.


Noooo we would neeeeverrr delete a thread for poooorrrnnnnnn


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Noooo we would neeeeverrr delete a thread for poooorrrnnnnnn


Oh Spider Ninja is back!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2015)

Its always been here, but only in imgur format.

```
[img]http://i.imgur.com/xNlnOKa.png[/img]
```
I guess I could ask P1ng to make it official.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2015)

here's an exact copy of my old thread:


Spoiler: The Official Shotacon Thread



 weirdo 

 you  should  be  put  on  a  government  watch  list


 LOOK  AT  ALL  THE  CRYING  CHILDREN 



then again that probably turns you on YOU FREAK



Spoiler: ...



why did i do this





comedy gold

EDIT: @VinsCool not unless the word "shotacon" is pornographic.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2015)

SOMEONE SAID SHOTA!?
I'm in


----------



## 101239 (Nov 29, 2015)

wtf is shotacon??!?!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2015)

101239 said:


> wtf is shotacon??!?!!


sexualized little boys
so, sexualized [what you are]


----------



## Exavold (Nov 30, 2015)

If only we could post pics , lel


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> If only we could post pics , lel


UMM...
I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## Exavold (Nov 30, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> UMM...
> I NEED AN ADULT


hOi


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 30, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Noooo we would neeeeverrr delete a thread for poooorrrnnnnnn


Bait declined. I'll take my business elsewhere. (JK)


----------



## spoonm (Dec 1, 2015)

So how do you guys like your lolis? My favorite one is a youkai and eats people.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

Hiro Hamada <З




Disgusting females, away with you!


----------



## spoonm (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Hiro Hamada <З
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not the spirit! Let's forget our differences and unite against disgusting 3D girls.



> *3DPD*, away with you!



There, fixed! Have some Marisa:


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

spoonm said:


> That's not the spirit! Let's forget our differences and unite against disgusting 3D girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, well...
Alright then.






I got way to many NSFW pics so I'll stop posting ;_;


----------



## 101239 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------

